
A16z AI podcast touches on cultural challenge in tech - bodecker
http://a16z.com/2016/06/29/feifei-li-a16z-professor-in-residence/
======
bodecker
Fei Fei Li has some great quotes near the end (starting around 31:10):

"I find it very hard to convince women and underrepresented minorities to work
in AI."

“We are not sending the right messages to attract people of all walks of life
- we tend to just celebrate geekiness, nerdiness, but when you have an
ambitious young woman coming into our department or into the AI lab... if we
present ourselves just as geeks loving to do geeky things, we’re missing a
huge demography..."

“We're missing a huge opportunity attracting diversity because we're not
talking enough or thinking enough of humanistic missions in AI."

I have a little sister who often wonders whether she should keep studying
engineering because of things like this.

